# Rust on Dodge quad cab doors



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone has had rust issues on their Dodge quad cab doors. If so what did you do about it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

they basically all rust on the lower doors, if you want to fix it take it to a body shop and have em repair the rust.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Build a garage and park it in there. My old 94 never rusted on bottom of doors. But lived in doors with the Human folk. So it never rusted in Dodges problem areas


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2007)

Rust needs 3 things to form. Metal, air and water. Since you can't do anything about the metal, you need to remove the air and water. The only effective way to do that is to rustproof or undercoat. This seals out the moisture and air and the rust can't continue or at least not at the same rate. If you have rust starting (and every truck will at some point) remove the loose rust and prime or paint with rust paint. You can also buy a product called rust kill and then undercoat or paint. Long story short, once it starts, you gotta stay on top of it. There is a new product out there (diamond coat electric) that attaches to your battery and body and uses electrical current to help slow the rust. It has a sacrificial anode like the one in a water heater. Don't have much info on how they have perform though. All the dealers are pedaling them now with new purchases.My '04 is just starting now. If anyone has any other info / suggestions or experience with the electric things i'd love to hear. Cheers.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

My truck is parked in my barn. I never had rust on my standard cabs, only on my quad cab.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Fluid Film!


----------



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

Mine did it to. Take the plug out of the bottom rear corner of the door it cause the door to hold moisture. I have not fixed mine yet but I plan on getting some POR 15 then having the rockers rhino lined.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

That generation rusts from 2 issues - forget the chemistry and physics lessons.
The window gaskets are bad and leaking water in to the door (the black rubber strip along the outside bottom of the window glass) or the spray from the wheels- Missing a mudflap by any chance?
The side of mine with no flap is rotten while the side with the flap is starting to rust and only at the back of the door.

I'm replacing the step tubes with running boards which will cure the spray issue.
The doors are designed for ease of manufacture and aerodynamics which puts the seams in a bad place for rust and any water in the door has to have a way out (drains in the doors usually get plugged with debris) but the best way is keeping as much water out as possible- window weather striping.


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

If your not afraid of body work then LMC sells the bottom half of the door you just have to cut your old ones and weld the new piece in. they are about $70 and then paint so its a lot cheaper then $1000+ for a body shop. I am going to be doing both doors one cab corner and on bed corner this summer. Got to love Maine winters. The rust works fast with all that salt.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Had rust on my 01 both front fenders hood rockers cab corners doors were ok. 2600 dollars later its as good as new. payup


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I just picked up an 04 quad cab 2500, the first thing I looke.d at was the bottom of the doors, that rubber seal holds the water bad, there was no rust. I cleaned them and sprayed Fluid Film to protect it


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

Good idea though the newer trucks aren’t as bad. My doors were already toast when I got the truck.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

78W200;758440 said:


> Mine did it to. Take the plug out of the bottom rear corner of the door it cause the door to hold moisture. I have not fixed mine yet but I plan on getting some POR 15 then having the rockers rhino lined.


POR15 is awsome stuff, just make sure you clean up your spray gun right away or even part way through the process of spraying everything. Once that stuff dries, it won't ever come off.

When I had all the powertrain out of my RAM; I sand blasted the entire frame and any problem areas, then hosed on the POR15, inside and out. I also got up behind the fenders on the inside and hosed them, along with the stiffening beams seams under the box, and the cab floor. 

I'll be spraying on urethane bedliner under the whole truck and in the box this summer.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Eliw;760769 said:


> If your not afraid of body work then LMC sells the bottom half of the door you just have to cut your old ones and weld the new piece in. they are about $70 and then paint so its a lot cheaper then $1000+ for a body shop. I am going to be doing both doors one cab corner and on bed corner this summer. Got to love Maine winters. The rust works fast with all that salt.


 That is exactly what my doors need.


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dano50;748192 said:


> Fluid Film!


I sprayed fluid film in all the holes on the bottom of the door and on the rust that started luckily it was surface and fluid film took it off !


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

All of my clearcoat is coming off on the doors and is starting to rust a little. Started happening withen 15,000 miles too.


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

my clearcoat is coming off my bed on the passenger side, second truck i had this happen to i haven't gone back to dodge yet to show them but i am pissed


----------

